# Action Thread - The Father and the Brothers



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

The sun shines down on the dockyard. You feel both excitement and fear, knowing you will venture to an unknown land, accompanied by unknown figures. You all meet where you were told to wait, at a place that looks like a port mixed with a market. An average-sized human wearing Dremorian uniform is approaches you. "I see five more of you came. That's good, I guess. My name is Verus, and I lead this expedition on behalf of the honorable Dremorian crown. The mission is simple - join us for the journey. Supposedly, it will take two to three weeks - our supplies can hold out for a month or so. Once we get back, you will each receive your 500 gold coins. Any questions before we check how reliable is each of your's might?"


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

_Tyriel would be sat down on some creates a few meters away from the rest of the group as the man called Verus introduces himself and tells them about the payment. As usual this depressing looking dark elf would be staring down at the ground as he is deep in thought. His own sword would be sheathed on his back and his large tower-type shielding would be resting against his left shoulder. Down by his feet would be a large black cloth bag with purple elven writing sewn into it. 

Tyriel would then push himself to his feet and straighten out his armour and dusts himself off. Picking up his shield and the cloth bag which makes a rattle he turns and walks to the group then looks at Verus. The presence of this depressing and grim Dark elf would be quite daunting for a normal human seeing as he stands around 2 meters tall._


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

OOC: MAZAL TOV! 

IC:

Svern approached the market, it was a weird mix of a docking bay and a market, its certainly made things easier. He was anxious to get going, he was afraid he did not know what he will find there but yet he was also excited. Svern reached the rendezvous point where he was told to wait until someone approaches him, except him there were four more figures, each of them different and unknown to him. They waited and soon an average sized male human came towards them, he greeted them and said, 

"I see five more of you came. That's good, I guess. My name is Verus, and I lead this expedition on behalf of the honorable Dremorian crown. The mission is simple - join us for the journey. Supposedly, it will take two to three weeks - our supplies can hold out for a month or so. Once we get back, you will each receive your 500 gold coins. Any questions before we check how reliable is each of your's might?"

Svern smiled back towards the man now known as Verus, he greeted him back happily and said, "A pleasure to meet you Mr.Verus, I will be excited to venture into the unknown with you and with this fine men and women. Can you tell me when will we set out?". Svern patiently waited for Verus to answer before turning back and looking at the crew members, he then approached them and cheerfully greeted each of them introducing himself as Svern Fuldor.


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

Leonidas handed the carter a silver coin and picked up his belongings. His sword hung in a horizontal scabbard across the small of his back - out of view, but still in easy reach. A powder horn was attached to his belt at his left hip and another was stowed at the bottom of his pack, along with a lead rod and a small casting kit in case he ran out of bullets. He was not wearing his working apron, and instead had acquired a stout leather jerkin and vambraces for protection. His rifle _Vindicta_ was wrapped in oilcloth to protect its delicate mechanism from the sea air.

As he waited at the rendezvous point he took the opportunity to discretely assess his future travelling companions. They were elves, which surprised him a little, and clearly came from different cultures, though he could did not know ebough about elven society to distinguish between them. One of them at least carried the trappings of a sorceror - not that that meant anything, since any number of them could have some training in the Art.

He nodded politely as the officer ... Verus, he said ... introduced himself. Three weeks should be ample time to test the modifications he had made to Vindicta - and with the support of a respected naval officer, he may persuade the Dremorian military to take him seriously. He glanced around as an armoured elf rose to his feet, noticing the elf's sword more than the dour figure that carried it. The workmanship was exquisite, and though he guessed it to be well over 100 years old it had obviously been looked after with great care; he hoped he would have an opportunity to talk to the warrior on the journey.

He was distracted from his observations when the elf he had taken for a magician approached him and introduced himself as Svern Fuldor. Unsure of the proper ettiquette, he held out his hand for the the magician to shake. His nails were perfectly manicured but the skin he knew was caloused from the hours spent toiling in his workshop. He felt oddly self conscious about it as he introduced himself:

"Leonidas Di Calzare, scholar and marksman, at your service."


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Kylyn moved through the market place, towards the designated point where she would be recruited. She felt excitement course through her veins, she would finally be able to help the humans that she had once hated so bitterly. She moved quickly, weaving through the throngs of people that surrounded the harbour. It seemed a little strange to Kylyn, all these shops selling stuff that there was no need for, the humans were a peculiar race. Nature provided everything for Kylyn, food in the shapes of fruit, shelter and even entertainment.

She pushed these thoughts to the back off her head as she arrived at her destination. Kylyn looked around at her new companions. Apart from her there was another elf from the fair forests of Lefiria, a battle wizard. She was certain that the figure that stood before her was the legendary Khouin Arkstar, a veteran of the great war. She wasn't certain so she would wait and see. There were two other Dark Elves and a Human.

"I see five more of you came. That's good, I guess. My name is Verus, and I lead this expedition on behalf of the honorable Dremorian crown. The mission is simple - join us for the journey. Supposedly, it will take two to three weeks - our supplies can hold out for a month or so. Once we get back, you will each receive your 500 gold coins. Any questions before we check how reliable is each of your's might?"

She nodded to him, checking to see that her bow and quiver for her arrows were secure and that her knife was in its proper resting place by her boot. One of the Dark Elf, a wizard started to introduce himself to the rest of the group. Svern Fuldor was his name, and the humans was Leonidas Dilzare, a scholar and a marksman. Kylyn moved towards them and said simply, _"Kylyn Oharven Elven archer and adventurer now, a pleasure to meet you all."_ She bowed her head to everyone, moving back a bit.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

_Tyriel would be stood observing the rest of the group and listening to them introduce themselves as a High Elf comes up to the group and introduces herself. Some may notice his right hand immediately moves up to his back and grasps a hold of his sword tilt and draws it slightly so about 2 inches of the black blade are shining in the sun. He then takes a few steps back and circles around the group to the furthest point away from the High Elf but as close as he can so he remains within the group itself._


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

Verus watches the adventurers, half-curious-half-suspecting. As everyone introduce themselves, he quickly turns his head to Tyriel as he reaches for his scabbard. However, it is not the usual look Dremorians treat any kind of elves with. he then turns his head to Svern, Leonidas and Kylyn, but keeps his gaze at Tyriel. "I hope our work together will bring prosperity and knowledge to OUR people". Though he seems to emphasize the word "our", it is not obvious who he does mean by it. As the human before him sends "Leonidas Di Calzare, scholar and marksman, at your service.", He nods with approval. Than, he uppers his voice to speak something new: "try to stick together, take these 45 coins. You probably need to rest, find something to eat. Persadonia's port isn't perfect, but you can probably find anything you need here. come back here in two hours, and we can continue our... goal." instead of handing the gold sack to any of you - he lays it down on the ground, before your feet. A beggar that passes nearby glances at it and drools, as if it were a tasty meal. Without further explanations, he leaves the five confused characters in front of the gold sack, in the middle of the Persadonian port. 

Persadonia is the Dremorian capital - and the port defiantly tells that story. It's true, you've seen fancier and bigger ports, but this port has something unique in it. Perhaps the advanced ship and warships that docked there, perhaps it is the busy businesses. 

Taking a quick glance around, you can see the ship docks at your west, a handful of shops to your east, a pub to the north and a little stage with a theatrical-looking robed man standing on it.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

_Before any of the others can get the coin bag. Tyriel uses his foot to flick the bag into his free hand after letting go of his blade and throw it to the begger seeing as he will need it more than the rest of them. Tyriel would then move back to where he was previously sat and sets down his black purple cloth bag with another rattle and then lets his shield lean against his shoulder as he decides to sit out the next two hours there. Unless any of the others try to get him to come with them. If they did he would grudgingly accept and stays at the back of the ground as he follows them around the place._


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

"Leonidas Di Calzare, scholar and marksman, at your service.", the man now known as Leonidas sent his hand towards Svern waiting for him to shake it back with uncertainty. Svern didn't want to cause Leonidas any unpleasantness so he smiled while shaking his hand, "A pleasure to meet you to."

He looked around and saw a high elf, she was carrying a bow, it looked of fine craftsmanship, she was probably a ranger. Before Svern had a chance to introduce himself she moved towards them and said, "Kylyn Oharven Elven archer and adventurer now, a pleasure to meet you all.", politely smiling Svern said a pleasure to meet you to, I'm Svern Fuldor, at your service."

Looking back he saw a grim looking dark elf, he did not know his name and it did not look like he wished to introduce himself, he looked suspicious and maybe even a bit afraid, Svern understood that he wanted to be left alone, so he respected him for his choice and left him be.

After finishing the introductions Verus spoke again, "I hope our work together will bring prosperity and knowledge to OUR people". Though he seems to emphasize the word "our", it is not obvious who he does mean by it. "Try to stick together, take these 45 coins. You probably need to rest, find something to eat. Persadonia's port isn't perfect, but you can probably find anything you need here. come back here in two hours, and we can continue our... goal.", he finished speaking and then laid a bag of gold on the ground, he did not give it to anyone and leaves. 

They were all confused but the first to act was the grim dark elf, Svern eyed him but he was not fast enough as the elf quickly grabbed the bag and throwd it towards a beggar while saying nothing. Svern respected the act but it was unresponsible and unwise. He walked towards the elf. The elf was sure that Svern was going to bash him but instead he just said, "I respect what you did, but as it was not your money you had no right to do it. Please next time avoid acts like that and first consult us.", Smiling he walked away. He did have so coins of his own, so he asked if anyone wants to go the pub, not waiting for an answer he started walking towards the pub not looking if anyone was following him.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

(OOC: First update)
Khouin limped forwards and saw the group from behind among them were two of the Dark Elves, hatred simmered in him as he remembered his loss, he backed away from the one who went among them introducing himself, the human then perked up and said "Leonidas Di Calzare, scholar and marksman, at your service."



He noticed that there was another of the highborn among them and that the other Dark Elf had drawn his sword slightly Khouin glared at him then mirrored the gesture with his own, he walked forwards towards the fellow Highborn and listened as she introduced herself.
"Oharven?" He said to her back as she backed away from the others, "I am Khouin Arkstar, I knew a man named Gildor Oharven once, a good man and an honest friend I was sorrowed when I heard that he had fallen, you wouldnt happen to be related would you?"


__________________________________________________________
(Second update)

Khouin saw Tyriel give the coins to the begger then turned to Kylyn.
"I saw an archery range in the city if you wish to join me?" He asked quietly then slung his pack over one shoulder and his recurve bow over the other before gesturing in the direction of the range.


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

Leonidas watched with amusement as the tall, dour elf tossed the coin purse to the beggar. He had no need of the money, and that amount would put a roof over the poor man's head for a good long time. He heard Svern admonish him for giving the money away without asking first, but it made no odds to him - he would probably have given the beggar his share anyway.

Svern headed towards the pub while the other two elves engaged in some private conversation; he guessed that they knew each other, or at least had acquaintances in common. The dour elf had settled back into his position on the loading dock. Leonidas decided he would follow Svern - he knew the tavern's reputation, and the easy-going elf had "mark" written all over him.

Checking his sword was loose in its scabbard, he briefly considered diverting Svern to a more genteel establishment further from the docks, but they only had two hours. As he passed the dour elf who had given the purse to the beggar, he gave him a respectful nod and laid a hand on his armoured shoulder.

"That was well done. Will you join us for a drink?"


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Kylyn was relieved to see that she was right, and another off her kind was coming on this expedition. Just because she felt sorry for the humans didn't mean that she she would get on well with all of them. She was surprised to see that Khouin knew her father, she didn't even know that they had met before. She kept all this behind an expressionless stony face, the only thing that showed any hint of surprise was the fact that one of her eye brows lifted as she answered._ "Gildor was my father, he has been sorely missed by my mother and I since his death."_ She smiled at Khouin and looked over the rest of the "crew". 

She looked at the money bag that had been left between the group and how the Dark Elf that obviously didn't like her grabbed it and chucked it to a beggar. This didn't bother Kylyn, why would it. She had no need for money here, all she needed was something to keep her distracted until it was time to leave. Khouin asked her if she wanted to go to a archery range and practice there for a while. Kylyn nodded her head turning to the others. _"I would join you, but I feel it would be best if I went to the range, the time will pass quicker for me and I feel the practice will benefit my accuracy even more."_ She didn't want to offend her companions indicating for Khouin to lead the way.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

_Tyriel would listen to the other dark elf give him a lecture about the money and how he should of asked. He merely gave the other dark elf a look that means he didnt care what he thought and then looked back to his stuff. As the rest of the group started the move off into different places he decided to stretch his legs, picking up his cloth bag with a rattle and his shield he then walked to the tavern just behind the others that were going there. As he reached it he went inside and ordered the coldest glass of water they could get before paying a single coin for it and went and sat down at an empty table not caring if the others joined him aslong as the High Elves didnt come._


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Khouin led the way around a corner and entered the range, he threw his pack down to the ground and swung his bow around into his hand.
"So what brings you here?" He asked as he drew back on his bow, the recurve design made the force equivilent of lifting two fully grown men with two fingers, the first arrow he launched stuck into the target upto its feathers and the second just passed straight through.
Khouin saw a spare target off to the left and a blacksmith across the street.
"Kylyn, could you go over to that blacksmiths and buy me a piece of plate armour please?" He asked and handed over five gold coins then ran over to the spare target, he untied it and rolled it over to the one he had already shot then waited for Kylyn to get back.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Kylyn followed Khouin to the archery range, and pulled the bow gently and with great care from its position. She tested to see that the string was taut, pulling it back fully a few times. Satisfied she looked up at Khouin, he was curios to why she was there. Since she was one of her kind, and the fact that he had known her father she though it was fair enough if she levelled with him. 

_"Ok Khouin, after my father died I was plagued with grief and anger especially to the humans that had been the cause of my fathers death. I joined in the Great Elven War, near the end and fought a skirmish on the borders of our fair forests. We won there, and I took the life of the swordsman who took my fathers life, I took a lot of lives that day. I felt nothing for them during the battle, but my grief didn't subside. I asked the kings advisor to what I should do, he told me to travel to Dremoria and find my answers here. So I left and here I wound up, after seeing how they live all I feel is pity for them." _

He then asked her if she could get get him some plate armour from the blacksmith, handing five coins to her. There was no way that five coins would cover it however. She looked at Khouin, _"What brings you here then, you have marks on your wrists as if you were bound?"_


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

kylyn entered the blacksmith, picking up the finest armor she could find. As she approached the old-looking shopkeeper, she reached for the 5 coins. The shopkeeper started laughing wildly. "5 coins?! that would be 2,000, please". Also, Kylyn realized she really had no money at all!

OOC:
Now seriously guys, I don't mean to embarrass anyone, but please, wait for my response when you try to do something. Sometimes - the money isn't there, as well as the blacksmith or the range.

To clear things up - each of you has 5 gold coins, as you arrived here as vagrants. THERE IS a blacksmith, as well as a range, but you couldn't know that. If you'd like to ask me these kinds of things, please PM me and I'll happily answer.

Let this new rule be heard - no hijacking the story or god-modding.

IC:
After Tyriel decided to throw the bag towards the beggar, his face seems intimidated and surprised. He takes a few moments to gaze at the bag and the mysterious party that stands before him. As he sees the rest of the party is debating over Tyriel's action but are content about it, he starts rapidly nodding towards the five, quickly picks up the bag and disappears into the crowd. After he is gone, Svern offers the four newly-met comerdas to join him in his trip to the pub, and the human and the other dark elf decide to join him.The two elves, on the other hand, show interest in each other and decide to go the archery range.

*Leonidas* - You enter the pub.You find that the place has not changed one bit since you last visited it. A man you recall being the owner of the pub sits in one of his table. He and the other humans in the table stare at you. He gets up, approaches you and ask you in a whisper: "could you come with me? If you answer my questions - Your beer's on the house".

*Tyriel* - As you sit down and order the coldest glass of water, the bartender doesn't bother asking questions and pours some down for him. "If you don't mind ordering a meal with that - It would make things a little easier for me. I can't feed people for free, you know." 

*Svern* - Upon entering the bar, a fat man with a wheat-stalk approaches you. He gets up from his chair, picks it up, puts it in front of you and leans on it. "You seem like you could you use one-night company... You have some coins available?"


At the same time, *Kylyn and Khouin *enter the archery range. They spot a nearby blacksmith they could use in a time of need. A nearby figure stops talking to whom he was chatting with, tapping his shoulder twice and comes over to you. "Nice, isn't it? a one-hour practice would be 5 coins, 4 coins since you are elves and have your own bows."


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

_Tyriel would sit down with his shield and his bag which continues to rattle. As the cold glass of water is placed infront of him and the Bartender asks him to order a meal he shoots the bartender a very dark and grim looking stare before closing his eyes and looking back to his water. He then places down several gold coins on the table and waves a dismissive hand._ "Just take the coins and leave me be, i dont need any food now. Consider the gold a payment in advance should i require it."


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

A man walked over to the two elves, obviously the ranges owner. He looked at them, admiring the elven bows that they both carry, Kylyn couldn't help but feel as if she was on show, as the man looked over them both. "Nice, isn't it? a one-hour practice would be 5 coins, 4 coins since you are elves and have your own bows." Kylyn couldn't help but feel suspicious, she didn't know whether or not this man was trying to con them however she had no real need of the small amount of money that she had earned helping a farmer out when he was in need. She just nodded to the man, chucking him 4 coins.

Kylyn pulled her small sack off her shoulder and sat on it, bow in hand. She was content to just sit here for a while, it was nice to have the company of another Elf instead of always just humans with her. She didn't know if she was going to actually practice, she had no real need she just wanted to stay away from the "pub" she had seen how people what precious little they had on drink.


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

Leonidas walked warily into the dockside pub. He had not expected it to have improved much since he was last here, but it had failed to achieve even that. There was a thick, matted layer of sawdust on the floor - clearly, fights were so commonplace that they had abandonned the practise of sweeping out the bloodstained wood shavings and simply dumped more on top. As he watched, the bar tender poured a small measure of spirits into a carved wooden goblet; he guessed that they wouldn't use glass - what was the point in making their guests a present of an extra weapon.

He was suddenly conscious of being watched, and turned to see a man he dimly remembered as being the tavern's owner sitting at a table in the corner with his cronies. A thick cloud of pipesmoke hung over the table, and he was disconcerted to see that all eyes were fixed on him (and that the number of eyes was not the same as the number of heads multiplied by two).

The proprietor stood up and whispered to him:_ "could you come with me? If you answer my questions - Your beer's on the house"._ Leonidas weighed up his options - regretably, there weren't many. With a curt nod to the man, he accepted the offered drink in his left hand, leaving his right hand free to draw his sword if neccessary, and followed him to the back of the room.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Khouin watched as Kylyn paid the man and then reached into his own pockets withdrawing four gold cons.
Walking forwards he clapped a hand on the mans shoulder, "Here you are my good man!" He boomed in a masterfully put on fake voice, when the owner left Khouin drew his bow and fired two dozen shots at the target untill he ran out of arrows in his first quiver.

Kylyen then spoke up and he listened intently.
"Ok Khouin, after my father died I was plagued with grief and anger especially to the humans that had been the cause of my fathers death. I joined in the Great Elven War, near the end and fought a skirmish on the borders of our fair forests. We won there, and I took the life of the swordsman who took my fathers life, I took a lot of lives that day. I felt nothing for them during the battle, but my grief didn't subside. I asked the kings advisor to what I should do, he told me to travel to Dremoria and find my answers here. So I left and here I wound up, after seeing how they live all I feel is pity for them."
Khouin took a moment to think while he retrieved a hipflask of elven water, the cool healing water sooth his throat and he felt the pain of his recently healed injuries.

"What brings you here then, you have marks on your wrists as if you were bound?" Kylyn then asked

Khouin glanced down at his wrists and saw that his shirt had risen up revealing the scars on his wrists. Softly he began, "Yes I was bound, not long before I came here my Brother, Reneris Arkstar and my Father, Basan Arkstar were murdered" he stopped as painfull memories rose up again, "We were ambushed by a band of Dark Elf assassins, almost two hundred Dark Elves assailed us as we gained the top of a small ridge, after a while Reneris saw that there was no hope of us surviving even though we had killed many, he charged into the middle of a group of the assassins and yelled at us to flee"
Khouin reached up for the saphire gemstone hung around his neck, one of three.

"My father and I managed to fight my way free but he was soon struck down by the poisen of one of his wounds, I carried his body to the top of a mountain and cremated him then scattered his ashes to a strong western wind" At this point Khouin seized his bow as anger and hatred resurfaced, drawing it he fired almost all of his arrows off target getting only one anywhere near the bullseye. "I decided to hunt the Dark Elf dogs back to their lair, I found them in a cave where they had dragged my brothers body and attacked the remaining thirty, I slew all but four of them untill I collapsed from exhaustion, they took me to the docks and strapped me to a crate on a small boat then cast it off into the sea, I walked the line between life and death many times through those days before I was washed ashore, I do not remember the following weeks nor do I wish to, I beleive I went slightly mad during those days after recovering I headed here and here I am" Khouin finished "I took these stones from the hilts of my brothers and fathers swords" he pointed at the saphire and emerald respectively "They remaind me of those days and what can happen when revenge consumes you, it nearly killed me but I survived, so I to know the feelings of revenge however I fear mine may have been worse, imagine your grief for your father who raised you and cared for you and taught you, now imagine that you have fought alongside him in the direst of times, took blades and arrows for him and saved each others lives many times over..that is what I feel"

As he mentioned his wounds Khouin lifted his shirt and pointed to a long ropy scar across his ribs, "That wound have decapitaded my brother if I had not knocked it with my chest, another in my left calf was from when an orc warlord tried to drive a sword through my fathers chest from the ground, most of these scars were earned by defending my family and they both had many more than me" He pulled his shirt up so that Kylyn could see all of his many scars.
"That one I would have killed me if your father had not stopped the blow with his shield" He spoke with pride "You should mourn him but do not let revenge or grief consume you"


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Svern entered a dusty and old looking pub together with Tyriel and Leonidas but they got separated as soon as they entered, he watched as Tyriel was talking with the bartender about getting himself a drink while some men were talking to Leonidas asking him to join them in the backroom for a small chat, Svern was about to turn towards Leonidas but someone blocked his path. Taking a look svern saw a fairly fat man leaning on a chair, he had a wheat stalk in his mouth, he chewed it with great pleasure as he spoke, "You seem like you could you use one-night company... You have some coins available?"

Svern looked at the man, he felt disgust it was just sick, treating people as items, selling them for money, its just wasn't right. Anyway regardless of how he felt Svern smiling answered politely, "I might be interested, tell me about what you are offering, are they slaves or did they come from free will? Who knows with the right answer you might even get a few gold coins.", Svern continued smiling as the man thought for abit, he crossed ideas in his mind trying to guess what Svern wanted for an answer. While the man thought Svern noticed how fat he was, he was not only fat, he was ugly to, and did not have any kind of muscle, for a moment Svern doubted the fact that he even had a brain but that was something harder to realize from just watching a man.


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

*Tyriel* - The happy bartender happily takes 2 gold coins from you and smiles proudly. As he sees Tyriel's gaze remains dark and grim, he suddenly wears a sympathetic face. "Hey, you should really consider whipping that that grim off your face. You only live once - even if for a guy like you it's 300 years. My costumers know me as a listener, and here - in the bar - everyone's a costumer. What's on your mind?" he then pours beer into a jug and puts it next to your glass of water. "on the house!" he declares, then he puts the 2 coins in his pocket: "well, not completely... ha ha ha!" he's tapping your elbow and waits for you to speak.

*Khouin and Kylyn* - you decide to give the man 4 coins each. He nodds while hiding a smile. As he walks away, Khouin tells her and Kylyn's father's story and the two engage in a talk. After finishing her story, Khouin notices the man who took their money still stands not too far away with his back towards them, possibly to listen. he then turns around, with an annoyed grin. "So... you fought the war?" he approaches you with an aggresive pose, but avoids reaching for his scabbard. He seems like he's expecting your answer.

*Leonidas* - You and the owner sit down in one of the far-end tables of the pub. A person comes up to you, but the owner uses his hand to send him away. He's pointing at Svern, which is engaged in a chat with an odd-looking fat person. "Is this guy your friend? Because I need you to do me a favor. I've got some spare change, if you're interested, eh?" before Leonidas has a chance to answer, he signals the bartender to get them both a pint of beer.

*Svern* The fat man laughs at Svern's innocent and honest question. His laughter is vulgar and mocking, the very anti-matter for Svern, so to speak. 
"I have my job, you have your pleasure. Don't ask me questions that don't concern you. If it's the choice that makes you hesitate - come with me and I'll show you some options. My... colleagues... are not too far away, just near this bar."


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

_As the bartender taps Tyriel's Elbow, Tyriel's thoughtful eyes bolt open as he reaches behind him and grabs the hilt of his sword. He then draws it quicker than a human could and grabs the Bartender by the scruff of the next and places the tip of his blade against his throat._
"I will only say this once human, so listen and remember well. Never, and i mean Never touch me again. Secondly i would never tell you whats on my mind as YOUR mind is too primitive to comprehend what is on mine. And thirdly, just leave me to drink and peace and only ever talk to me when im ordering a drink. Is that understood?" 
_Tyriel would then wait for the bartender to answer before shoving him backwards slightly and sits down sheathing his blade into its sheath on his back and putting his hands around the cold glass of water and staring deep into it._


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Vile laughter bursted out of the fat mans mouth, it was annoying, disgusting. He was trying to mock Svern, to taunt him, he laughed at Svern's so called innocence, and then answered, "I have my job, you have your pleasure. Don't ask me questions that don't concern you. If it's the choice that makes you hesitate - come with me and I'll show you some options. My... colleagues... are not too far away, just near this bar.", Svern slowly was getting annoyed by the man and his behaviour, he was disrespectful and rude, exactly the type of fellow that Svern really wanted to slam a chair directly in his face, but as big as this temptation was he resisted it because he knew it might end in other people getting hurt also. He just calmly answered the man, "Then I bid you farewell, my good sir, as I am not interested in anything you have to offer.", the man looked annoyed, Svern started walking towards the innkeeper, as he caught a glimpse of Leonidas speaking with a bunch of people, those people looked towards Svern, and whispered. He had the feeling that something is going to go wrong... At any rate Svern approached the bartender and gave him a gold coin, asking if he knew who this people were, and asked for a mug of beer also, paying the bartender the exact sum he asked for.


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

Leonidas sat with the owner in a secluded corner. He raised the ale to his lips and sipped cautiously. It was good stuff, full bodied with an oaty aftertaste, and had not been watered down - so either some things had improved after all or the landlord kept a seperate barrel for favoured patrons. The thought occurred to him that this stronger tasting brew would be easier to spike than the watery ale he had had here before, and he set the tankard aside until he knew what the man wanted from him.

_"Is this guy your friend? Because I need you to do me a favor. I've got some spare change, if you're interested, eh?"_

The man pointed at Svern, who seemed to be trapped in a conversation with an odd looking fat man. Leonidas thought carefully before he answered:

"I wouldn't say we were friends - we have only just met. But we are going to be working together for a while, if that helps."

His free hand rested on the powder horn at his hip. He did not like the way this conversation was headed, but the odds were stacked against them if they had to fight their way out. If it came to it, he would toss a handful of black powder in the fire and try to get out in the confusion - preferably with Svern, but he noticed that they had been drawn to opposite ends of the room.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Kylyn listened closely as Khouin spoke about why he was there. He had lost his entire family, and after his vengeance which almost killed him he had come straight here. She was impressed in his resolve, and when he spoke about revenge and grief consuming her she couldn't help but bristtle a little bit. It was true what he spoke but it was too late, she had let revenge consume her, she had got her revenge. All this had made her feel is nothing hence her journey here.

"So... you fought the war?" he approaches you with an aggresive pose, but avoids reaching for his scabbard. He seems like he's expecting your answer. She looked over at the range owner, he seemed irritated, if not in the least hostile. She stood, bow still in her hands. She leant it against the wall and turned to speak to him, _"Yes I did fight in the Great Elven War, though only at the end and for one battle before my concious got the better of me."_ She stood a calm figure in front of him, waiting to see what he was going to do.


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

*Svern* - As Svern approaches the bar, in order to salvage some information, He suddenly stopped, at the sight the other dark elf had generated. (read Tyriel's post). He quickly reconsiders his moves, and knows that being the only two dark elves in the bar, this could end badly for him as well. He is close enough to see Leonidas' drinking partner ordering the thug in the entrance to "deal with the nuisance", and can hear Tyriel's discussion with the man.

*Tyriel* - As Tyriel grabs the frightened bartender, he tells him very clearly not to poke his nose where it does not belong. "Is that understood?" Tyriel shouted at the bartender's face, which quickly replied: "sure, sure! please, let me go..." Tyriel then lets the bartender go. As the bartender swallows his spit with fear, the entire bar's costumers turn around and angrily look at the calm dark elf. The man currently talking to Leonidas furiously signals a person at the bar's entrance your way. The man, wearing a scabbard and plate armor, comes up to you. He shoots the word from his lips, like a poisonous snake: "You're going to have to leave now. Have a good day!"

*Leonidas* - As the innkeeper is about to give out some information, Leonidas' newly-met dark elf is catching the bar's attention. The innkeeper orders a thug to attend to this problem, and quickly goes back to talking with you. "Those damn wild costumers come here all the time. That is why I need you. I saw Prior - that fatso at the door, tried to 'make business' with your acquainted dark elf over there. He's coming here every day in the last month, trying to sell his dirty womens' bodies to costumers. This is... mostly... bad for business. I want him out - but I'm no friend of the assassins' guild, and he won't take no for an answer. Get your friend to go with him. Follow them. Get him in some dark corner. Get rid of him. Simple, and I've got some money. And some connections. How does that sound?" he leans forward, all into you and what you might say.

*Kylyn and Khouin* - as the two seem threatened by the range owner, Kylyn decides to take action and speak: "Yes I did fight in the Great Elven War, though only at the end and for one battle before my concious got the better of me."
The man suddenly seems sad. He stares at the ground and sighs. "Your people took the life of two of my family members. I didn't get to know them, that's obvious... but many good men died out there." his mood quickly changes again and it seems as if he was cheery. "But war is terrible for all the sides. I was on the guard myself! How about we share some military experiences? And the hour's on the house!" and gives the confused couple their money back. His polar behavior and red nose make the two elves be almost sure he's drunk to the bone.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

_As the man wearing plate armor and a scabbard comes up and tell's Tyriel to leave, Tyriel would finish his water in one go before placing it down on the table and standing up turning to face the thug who has told him to leave. Tyriel most likely completely towers over the human and his grim expression remains focused on the man._ 

"I will leave when i am ready human, i have paid for my drinks here and once i decide to leave ill leave. Now you either leave me be or we can cause a scene in which case. You see that window over there?" _Tyriel extends his left hand and points at the window to his left._ 

"You will be leaving through that with a broken nose and dislocated jaw. So make your decision. Seeing as i will only leave if the owner of this establishment tells me to leave, and taking someones gold and then asking them to leave before they finish their business is just bad manners."
_Tyriel then moves his left hand back to his side and stares at the thug. Before his dark eyes dart around the room looking for any movement from any 'friends' the thug might have._


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

As Svern approached the bartender, he saw Tyriel rise and start shouting at the bartender, while drawing his sword, ""I will only say this once human, so listen and remember well. Never, and i mean Never touch me again. Secondly i would never tell you whats on my mind as YOUR mind is too primitive to comprehend what is on mine. And thirdly, just leave me to drink and peace and only ever talk to me when I'm ordering a drink. Is that understood?". Svern sighed with surprise and thought to himself, "Why is the only dark elf in this bar has to be so hot headed...". 

With a glimpse of an eye Svern saw one of Leonidas's drinking partners ordering a thug to "take care" of Tyriel, this was bad but also explained who those people were... Svern tried to think how to get out alive from this situation without harming anyone, while thinking the thug approached Tyriel and with a poisonous tone said, "You're going to have to leave now. Have a good day!". Without having the chance to interfere Svern heard Tyriel's hand on his sword drawing it out a bit while saying, ""I will leave when i am ready human, i have paid for my drinks here and once i decide to leave ill leave. Now you either leave me be or we can cause a scene in which case. You see that window over there?", Tyriel quickly showed the man the direction, "You will be leaving through that with a broken nose and dislocated jaw. So make your decision. Seeing as i will only leave if the owner of this establishment tells me to leave, and taking someones gold and then asking them to leave before they finish their business is just bad manners.", the thug didn't seem to happy to see Tyriel threatening him.

Svern had to do something, quickly approaching the scene Svern put a hand on the thugs hand and told him with a smile, "Please leave, Ill handle it...", he then turned to Tyriel he used his staff to move Tyriel's hand from his sword and said, not smiling anymore, "Please brother, don't start a fight here, innocent people might get hurt... Ask the bartender if he wants you to leave, because it looks like you frightened him... Also our people are hated enough already we don't need to give the humans and other races any more ammunition against us." He then quickly changed his expression to a smile and said, "Lets just go out, find somewhere more welcoming to reside in."


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

The man suddenly seems sad. He stares at the ground and sighs. "Your people took the life of two of my family members. I didn't get to know them, that's obvious... but many good men died out there." his mood quickly changes again and it seems as if he was cheery. "But war is terrible for all the sides. I was on the guard myself! How about we share some military experiences? And the hour's on the house!" He handed over the coins back to Kylyn and Khouin, Kylyn was confused too say the least. She thanked the guy and pocketed the coins, who knew she may have need of them later.

It was seemed to Kylyn that the man was drunk, going in one minute from angry to the next sad and depressed. _"I think that most off us lost loved ones during that war, I lost my father during the war, hence the reason I joined. I must admit though one thing I won't miss about being in the military is the cold shifts at night."_ She tried to make conversation about the military like the man suggested, even though she was only in for a short time, and she had not hated anything about it really.


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

Leonidas turned to look at the scene at the bar. Svern had left the fatman spluttering in indignation - he could only guess what had been said, but he doubted the dark elf would be able to pose as a "customer." Tyriel was the centre of attention now, as he loomed over the proprietor's heavy. Leonidas could see Svern trying to persuade him to leave peacefully, but he doubted he would have much success.

"I think that ship has sailed. The man ... Prior? ... is not likely to welcome him as a patron now. I think I may be able to help you though."

Keeping his eyes on his host, Leonidas opened his pack and pulled out a small wooden box. Inside, the chest was divided into twelve compartments, each about one inch square at the top and three inches deep. From one of these, Leonidas pulled a glass vial wrapped in several layers of muslin to stop it from moving in the case. The thick glass held a grey, oily liquid. The stopper was held in place with a thin layer of lime plaster - he dared not use wax, since even that small ammount of heat could be disastrous.

"Take this - but whatever you do do not drop it or expose it to heat. Have your barman add it to his drink: spirits would be best, since it becomes more potent when mixed with alcohol. It will not kill him, but it will stop him from wanting to do anything with his women ever again as it burns his bladder from the inside. I am told the only thing worse than the pain the drug causes while it is in effect is the agony of withdrawal when it wears off. After that experience, I very much doubt he will come back."

***

OOC: the "drug" he has given the man is Nitroglycerine. The symptoms are exactly as I have described: burning of the bladder and dilation of the blood vessels that can cause permanent impotence, followed by crippling headaches as the chemical wears off and the blood vessels in the brain contract. And of course if you drop it, or let a spark near it, it will explode violently (but I'll leave that up to you...)


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

"Your people took the life of two of my family members. I didn't get to know them, that's obvious... but many good men died out there, but war is terrible for all the sides. I was on the guard myself! How about we share some military experiences? And the hour's on the house!" He handed over the coins back to them.

As Kylyn replied and went to retreive his arrows, he saw several people staring at him when he moved out to the targets, he stared cooly at each one untill they turned away, he was used to being gaped at since most people had never seen an elf especially one with blood red eyes.
His arrows were embeded so deep that he decided to just push them through instead of draw them out.

As he returned Khouin drew his file and began to file some of the blunted arrowheads, one had shattered but he decided to go to the forge when they left. Turning to the owner, he said "Yes I fought in the great war, I fought for many years, the worst....yes the cold was bad on watch but I must admit that to my shame during the war I have never felt so alive, it got to the point that I...I started to enjoy the fighting, the slaughter and the battle, those feelings made me reckless but I lost a part of myself then"


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

*Leoniads, Svern and Tyriel - *Svern's calming attempts seem to utterly fail. The plated armor man seems enraged with Tyriel's refusal. He looks as if he heard just enough to brutally kill Tyriel. He takes out his sword and prepares for a fight as the man who sat with Leonidas gets up after quickly taking the vile. His anger leads him to handle it with aggression and little care, and terrified Leonidas worries the whole place could blow up. His face shows yet more fury than the guard's. "You wanted to hear it from the owner's lips?! There! out! out with you, you filthy thuggish scum! go now, before I'll call the guards!"
He then turns around, and yells to the almost-paralyzed Leonidas and Svern: "Now's your chance! Choose your side carefully! Mine or this outlaw's!" 

*Khouin and Kylyn - *As the two talk to the range owner, they discover that his name is derius, and that he was a soldier in the Dremorian guard. He takes them to his home and cooks them a meal. After telling him the little you know about Verus - He seems surprised. "I know that guy!" he screams out to the air, "I was under his command, actually! at the Persadonian Guard, of course, he was a very respected captain. I can't say how would a guy like him would end up doing such a petty job. Exploring uncharted lands.... They'd usually send some less important assets to these kinds of operations than that promising fellow. You should go see a friend of mine, Daius. He was at the unit for a short time, but longer than me. He might just know a little more about Verus, if you're interested". After saying that, you admire the person's luxurious clock on the wall. That is not a sand clock nor a sun clock - it functions differently and has strange hands. You notice you've wasted an entire hour with this drunken drunkard.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

_Being an elf Tyriel would technically be stronger than the human infront of him so he takes a single step forward and grabs a hold of the man's wrist which is holding his sword. He would then proceed to bring his elbow up at inhuman speeds to crunch it into the center of the human's nose exactly where his nose it before pulling his arm back and aiming his palm for the lower part of his jaw. Should both of these moves work he would then proceed to pick up the man which is now in pain and throw him straight out of the nearest window before picking up his things and walking to the door while remaining completely and utterly calm. As he reaches the door he flicks the owner a gold coin and says._ 
"Here that's so you can get the window fixed." 

_And with that Tyriel turns and walks out of the pub and back off to find some shade while he goes to wait the next 2 hours before they have to gather at the docks, his black cloth bag rattling all the way._


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Kylyn and Khouin were invited back to the Range owners, Derius's house, where he cooked them a meal, most of it seemed to be meat. Kylyn slyly left the meat hidden when she brought it through into his kitchen under the pretence that she had too much. They learnt that Derius was in the Dremorian Guard, and that he had served underneath Verus. "I was under his command, actually! at the Persadonian Guard, of course, he was a very respected captain. I can't say how would a guy like him would end up doing such a petty job. Exploring uncharted lands.... They'd usually send some less important assets to these kinds of operations than that promising fellow. You should go see a friend of mine, Daius. He was at the unit for a short time, but longer than me. He might just know a little more about Verus, if you're interested".

Kylyn nodded her head thoughtfully. It would be interesting to find out more about the man and what kind of commander he was, though she didn't want to invade his privacy. She looked around the place, it looked like most humans houses to her, clumsily built unlike the grand and elegant elven homes she was used to. The only thing she was interested in was a clock, not a sun clock or a sand clock but something entirely different. It told her that they had spent an hour there, waiting for to start off on the expidition. _"I am interested in your clock here, mechanical?"_


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

*Tyriel, Svern and Leonidas: *I've waited for Leonidas and Svern to perhaps take action in the situation, but it seems like Tyriel is on is own. Here's the dice-roll results for Tyriel:

Catching the man's arm: *Success *Tyriel succeeds in disarming the man and causing him sever pain in his good arm. 

Punching his nose with his own hand: *Failure *While trying to move his hand
against his nose, the man pulls himself together and moves his head back while pushing Tyriel away with his other hand. He then walks up to his sword in order to pick it up.

The owner is turning his head to some fellow, which then heads towards the door.

Svern, Leonidas - you can still do something here!

*Khouin and Kylyn - *"oh, that clock? Well, it's a very special one indeed! It's a little something I got from the army when I left. It's hydraulic. It does seem to impress visitors, but it DOES break of freeze from time to time. Still, it's certainly more comfortable than the 'forced-to-outdoor' sun clock, or the 'constantly-need-of-reset' sand clock". he seems to be in a real desire for more conversation. "If you'd like, I can tell you who sells these in the market!"


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

_Tyriel would of left the tavern after disarming the man and is now making his way back to the docks. When he reaches the meeting point where they previously met he would sit back down in the place he was sat earlier and pulls out a book and starts to flick through it. Not caring about any humans or other races that stare at him for looking very grim and depressing. After awhile Tyriel would look up when he hears some other people approach him._


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

After failing his persuasive attempts Svenr decided to stand back, he never like the dark and gloomy type... He actually never understood why are they like that all the time. He watched as Tyriel grabbed the man's wrist, he did it pretty quickly, and also by doing that he disarmed the thug, but as he tried to make the guard hit himself he failed, the guard pushed Tyriel away and picked up his sword, ready to face Tyriel.
In a sad way it was a funny sight as Tyriel promised to throw the man out of the window but he did not succeed in even moving him backwards abit.Although the guard was picking up his sword Tyriel just decided to walk away, Svern highly doubted the fact that he would be able to just walk away. At any rate he did not plan to interfere Tyriel brought it on himself and unless they hurt the innocent Svern will stay out.


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

Leonidas sat and watched Tyriel walk out of the pub. He saw out of the corner of his eye that Svern was just letting his fellow dark elf leave, which was good - they may still get out of here with their lives. As the owner gestured for more of his thugs to follow Tyriel, Leonidas calmly repacked his bag, palming a second vial of nitro before he spoke:

"I do not choose sides, because there are no sides in this. My companion spoke to his countryman to try and prevent this - he failed, but not through ill will on his part. I must travel with them both, though I doubt the gloomy fellow will be good company; that is my lot as a mercenary, however I owe neither of them any more personal loyalty than I owe to you. Now, are you going to pay me for my services, or do you wish to create more problems for yourself?"


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

"oh, that clock? Well, it's a very special one indeed! It's a little something I got from the army when I left. It's hydraulic. It does seem to impress visitors, but it DOES break of freeze from time to time. Still, it's certainly more comfortable than the 'forced-to-outdoor' sun clock, or the 'constantly-need-of-reset' sand clock". he seems to be in a real desire for more conversation. "If you'd like, I can tell you who sells these in the market!"
Khouin smiled slightly, he had no need of clocks as he alway knew the time.

"No, thank you, if you'd excuse me I think Ill step outside" He said then stepped through the front door, a wave of fresh, clean air hit him and he breathed in deeply.


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

*Tyriel*- Upon arriving at the meeting point, Tyriel sits down. Despite the merchants' shouts and the somewhat-busy atmosphere, it's more than fitting to rest alone and think.
*
Svern and Leonidas *- the angry pub owner quickly gives Leonidas 30 gold coins. "here's for your work. And now - leave. You're bad for business, and as such - none of you three are welcome". He then comes up to Leonidas and whispers right into his ear: "Learn how to leash your dark elves". 

*Khouin and Kylyn *- 

*Stillios OOC:*

You're leaving what they say to me? How kind of you!
Since you're doing this for the second time, I no longer find it amusing. Stop hijacking my adventure - you can count on me to make it interesting. If you don't understand what I mean - you can PM me.

IC:

You decide to leave the man's hut. Outside - cool breeze washes your body from the cramped, hot atmosphere inside. The man tells you where his friend, Daius, resides, and bids you farewell. "If you ever come around here - stop by my house!"


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

_Tyriel would remain sat down as he reads his books on the exotic creates of the world flicking through the pages wondering what he might encounter on the expedition. As he flicks through it he stops on several pages about creatures that are apparently very rare in the known world and have never been tamed. He would wonder that if, he could tame one of these creates he could cement his name in history. He would then shake his head at the thought and snaps his book shut as he looks up to see who is around him._

_After looking around Tyriel would pull out his sword from its sheath on his back and starts to rune a hand over the elvish runes on the blade where he engraved the swords name. After a few minutes he would pull out a sharpening stone and slowly sharpens it while waiting for everyone else to turn back up._


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

OOC: Everything Ive done is approved by the GM.

IC: As the thug picked his sword back, Tyriel was already walking away, for a reason unknown to Svern, the thug did not pursue Tyriel and just left him as he exited the pub. Svern then turned his face towards Leonidas which was talking with the pub owner. What the owner said was meant to Leonidas's ears only but Svern heard it anyway, as elves had better senses then most humans. "here's for your work. And now - leave. You're bad for business, and as such - none of you three are welcome", he said to everyone. "Learn how to leash your dark elves", he whispered silently to Leonidas. Anger sparkled inside Svern, quickly moving towards the pub owner, he grabbed him at his shirt near the neck and said venomously, "I am NOT a SLAVE! Better remember that human, because the next time you will say a thing like that Ill be sure to make a marionette show with your corpse!", he then looked at the owner and waited for an answer, not an answer but more of an apology.


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

Leonidas blanched as Svern grabbed the man. The normally easygoing elf had exploded like a mechanism where the spring has been kept too tight for too long. Without looking, he slipped the coins into a pouch at his belt and drew his shortsword. As Svern ranted at the bar's owner, he stepped between them and the table where the man's croneys were sitting.

"I will not own slaves, and I find it insulting that you suggest I might. Svern is a patron of this establishment, and for you to tar him with the same brush as his countryman is akin to me likening you to that fat pimp over there. Now, we will leave after you have apologised - not because you command it, but because neither of us has any desire to remain in this den of villainy for any longer than we have to."


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

*Leonidas and Svern -* The place's owner remains cool as Svern grabs him and the two demand an apology. "You don't scare me! The boy I've sent will be here with city guards any minute now!" 
this time, the armed man doesn't really intervene and a crowd masses up around you. 
Suddendly, a familiar voice you can't see who's behind yells into the space: "Persadonian Guard! Leave that man alone and come with me!"
As you turn your heads to the voice's origin, you see it's Verus. He gazes at you with his face pointing down. He seems to want you to play along.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

As Svern succefully grabbed the owner, the owner looked back at Svern, he was not scared, he looked more furious then scared as he shouted back,"You don't scare me! The boy I've sent will be here with city guards any minute now!". 

Svern looked at the shouting owner, he was not about to give up even if the guards came, he will not stay silent while this puny human insults all of his race. He was about to answer but then he heard a voice coming out of the crowd that started amassing around them. "Persadonian Guard! Leave that man alone and come with me!", at first Svern thought about running but soon he saw a figure coming out of the crowd, it was Verus and that was the reason why the voice sounded so familiar. Verus pointed his face to the ground it seemed that he wanted Svern to play along.

Svern couldn't help it, his pride and honor compelled him to act so he quickly picked up a chair and tried smashing it in the owner's face, after finishing he just walked away accompanied by the "Persadonian guard".


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

_Tyriel would be sat on the empty boxes and crates that he had been sat on for the last hour or so still reading his book about the exotic and legendary creatures of the world trying to think which of these would be the greatest to tame and what would etch his name into history. He would keep flicking through the book and every so often return to the page about dragons, wondering if the group would encounter such a mighty creature._


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Khouin ignored the man and started back towards the docks, when he arrived he sat down and drew his sword then began to polish the blade, the gems around his neck began to glow faintly and a warmth infused him.
He placed his sword across his crossed legs and closed his eyes letting the warmth flow around him. He remembered when his father had told him about the signifigance of the stones, each of his family had one depending on their personality. His Father was always very calm and was tried to avoid unnessesery violence and had an emerald while his brother was relentless and had limetless hatred and resolve, Khouin himself held a blood red ruby because of his eyes and his battle rage.


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks like Leonidas refrains from taking action, So without any choices left - I'm forced to NPC him for this post. 

I hope you all know that Lord Ramo has, unfortunately, left this RP, so don't wait for him to post in order to take action. 

*Svern and Leonidas - *Svern and Leonidas decide to go along with Verus's act. Still, the burning fury within Svern leads him to breaking a chair on the bar owner's head. Verus grabs Svern's hand and pulls him close to him: "you WILL pay for that too!" the three then leave the bar and walk across the street. Upon arriving in an alley, Verus then looks at the two with rage: "How can you expect me to entrust you with a mission that requires teamwork and discipline, after I find you an hour after our first meeting causing problems in the bar, and, in heaven's sake, smashing a chair on a man!?" He doesn't wait for a reply, as he starts walking quickly out of the alley and the two follow him back to the docks, where they find Tyriel and Khouin.
*
Khouin and Tyriel **-* Arriving at the rendezvous point, Khouin sees his recent acquainted dark elf sitting with a book in his hands and doing his business. He then sits down, polishes the blade and thinks thoughts to himself. 
Suddenly, the two spot with their quick eyes Verus, Leonidas and Svern. Verus seems awfully annoyed. "Well... at least two of you can be found here, calmly and without a fuss around you". he then turns to Leonidas and Svern, "You still haven't answered my question".


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

_Tyriel would shift his gaze to quickly look at Khouin before turning his head to look at the oncoming Verus, Svern and Leonidas. Tyriel's hearing may pick up Verus asking the other two why they were causing trouble and shifts his head to look at the human narrowing his eyes before standing up and putting away his blade._ "It wast them who caused the trouble, human, it was me who started it so leave them out of it." Tyriel would then pick up his purple cloth bag which rattles as usual then looks at the others wondering what Verus will tell them all. "Now Human, i assume that your going to tell us what ship we are going on and then we are setting off?"


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

As Verus dragged him out of the bar with Leonidas, Svern ignored any question that he directed to him. "The only thing you need to know, Verus! Is that the man got what he deserved." Any further questions Svern refused to answer. Walking silently they rendezvoused with Tyriel and Khouin, apparently Tyriel's hearing picked up some of the conversation so he stepped out and blamed himself for the mess in the bar. Svern looked at Tyriel, he did not expect that but at any rate he said, "After you left things have evolved, those things did not concern you so you are not to blame on this." Turning back to Verus he said, "So why did you bring us back, can we just set sail already, I had enough of this craphole."


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

As Svern and Tyriel discuss the latest events in the bar, they both are, like some other party members, eager to leave the city and venture forth to Borimar. Verus declares: "Since you've already earned some reputation in the city, we will leave right away. But first - I'll introduce you to another party member that will join the voyage - Earth Bloodshone. More warriors can't hurt when you travel to an uncharted Isle." he says as he points at the approaching human, which stirs up different thoughts in the party members. 
"Anything to say, ask or do before I get us on the 'Highlander'?"


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

_Tyriel would look at the new comer and narrows his pupils as his peers at him before turning back to look at Verus and shaking his head._ "No there is nothing else that needs to be done or asked lets go im not in the mood to stand idly any longer. I want to see what exactly is on the island we are traveling to." _With that Tyriel would make sure he has everything before moving a few steps away from the group and follows them when they start to make their way towards the ship that they will be using._


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

Bent over some supplies he is tying up you see Earth. You first notice the salt n pepper in his hair, and wonder if were taking on old men now. But then he stands, and marches to the group. You see prowess in his movement. Earth is wearing human made half-plate, old, but well kept. and you see a large spike bone hammer hanging from his side. and a shield on his back. He reaches to shake your hand and has a powerful firm grip. "Earth Bloodshone. Can we do these introductions on the boat? Everyone lets get moving, I aint getting any younger. Grab your gear." With that he turns, and picks up his pack and walks back to the supplies.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Svern watched as the new warrior introduced himself, he was coated in a human made half-plate armor, it was worn and old but it looked well maintained, he also carried a large spiky hammer made of bone and a shield was hanging from his back. "Earth Bloodshone. Can we do these introductions on the boat? Everyone lets get moving, I aint getting any younger. Grab your gear.", he was completely straight forward, With no pleasantries but at any rate Svern introduced himself. "I bid you welcome Earth Bloodshone, my name is Svern Fuldor.". After Svern introduced himself he approached Verus, "I have nothing to ask, if everyone is ready lets move and get out from this hell hole." He waited for the others to move before he started moving he did not want to look to eager and out of respect to the others he waited.


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

OOC:

From now on the only players here are g0dsmacked, komanko and revan, so hopefully this will go smoother. 

IC:

Verus sees the group's eagerness, "Then without further talking, let's head out to the ship, there I will introduce you to the rest of the team".

Verus leads the three warriors through the docks, and stops before one of the Dremorian cruisers. The golden inscription: "Infinity", that decorates its side, seems awfully unfitting and perhaps even ironic given its relative small size. "There she is - Infinity. Take your belongings, if you have any, and follow me."
The four board the ship to find three interesting character - a well-dressed robed elf, a young woman wearing casual clothes and a bearded man that looks around the age of 40-50. Verus speaks once more to the three warrios as he points at the three figures before them: "Meet Therion, our theoratical wizard, Vera, our theologist and Thesius, our mapmaker. the three of them will explain and record the island's mysteries. It is our job to protect them and let them do their job." he waits for no answer as he grabs a sack that seems to hold his personal items and heads to the door that leads to the ship's interior. "Find some vacant rooms and make yourselves comfortable. The journy to Borimar will take us three days."
The three figures react to you differently - the elf is the first to speak, "please, do try not to speak to me, do your job and let me do mine". He then moves to the lower deck himself. The woman is leaning on the ship's side, gazing at the docks. "Therion tends to be a little... rough. But he's one fine theoretical wizard. Me and my husband won't be as cool towards you, if it makes you feel any comfort." He who was introduced as Thesius then moves up to her and wraps her waist with his arm.

You then turn around to see five Dremorian guards shouting at each other while untying the ship from the docks. They then board the ship and maintain control of the sails and the ship's wheel.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

_Tyriel would watch the other elf vanishes below deck then checks himself to make sure he has everything. He would then proceed to go down into the ship and goes to find the furthest room away from any other passengers so he can get some peace and quiet. Also because he needs to hide the bag which rattles. Tyriel after hiding his bag and putting most of his gear away heads back up to the top of the ship and stands at the very front and stares out into the ocean._


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

_*"Then without further talking, let's head out to the ship, there I will introduce you to the rest of the team"*_, said Verus in light of the groups eagerness. After telling them that he will lead them to the ship, Verus marched them through the dock until they reached a ship which was inscribed in gold. The inscription said, "Infinity", once Svern took a look at the ship he could not stop himself and let out a small laugh. The name was pretty ironic as the ship itself was pretty small and did not look very new. Once they reached the ship Verus told them that the ship's name was Infinity which was already pretty obvious, he also stated that they should pick up any of their belongings and follow him. Svern did not have any so he just followed Verus. Once they all boarded the ship Verus introduced them to three people. An elf, and two humans, one women and one man. Verus then pointed at the three characters and said, "_*Meet Therion, our theoratical wizard, Vera, our theologist and Thesius, our mapmaker. the three of them will explain and record the island's mysteries. It is our job to protect them and let them do their job." he waits for no answer as he grabs a sack that seems to hold his personal items and heads to the door that leads to the ship's interior. "Find some vacant rooms and make yourselves comfortable. The journy to Borimar will take us three days.*_" Once Verus finished he walked away probably to tend to some "important" business. The elf was the first to speak, "*please, do try not to speak to me, do your job and let me do mine*. Once the elf finished speaking he took his leave heading to a lower deck in the ship. Everybody looked at him until he was gone and then the woman which was introduced as Vera spoke, "_*Therion tends to be a little... rough. But he's one fine theoretical wizard. Me and my husband won't be as cool towards you, if it makes you feel any comfort*_." They looked like nice people so Svern decided to introduce himself. "_*Svern Fuldor at your service*_.", he bowed with a smile. After scouring the ship for a bit and finishing with formalities Svern noticed that five Dremorian guards boarded the ship and acted as crew members, "_*Great like I didnt have enough with those guards already*_." he thought. He then turned away and walked down looking if there was an empty room for him to reside in, he decided that if he would not find one he will probably go and sleep on the board of the ship. It couldn't be really bad.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

Climbing aboard Earth mad a mental note of the ship's name. "ironic" he thought. But it was a fine ship of it's class. He had ridden one similar to this on a river once. He had his men, his army at his back... that was a fine day. You notice him reminiscing, then he snaps out of it. With a bit of a grim smirk he approaches the female and says "what does the Dremorian government have need of a theologian for? Aren't you all God haters? Don't you all believe we just sprouted out of the ground all on our own one nice summer day?" with a rowdy but teasing tone.

Then he entered the cabin without waiting for an answer and entered the closest free room to the exit. After a few moments you hear a bit of hammering coming from his room. If you come to inspect you see him stringing up his own hammock. It is dark grey almost black, and the material looks like silk but the weave is course, and there is a pattern like a spiders webbing almost.


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

Sorry for not separating it for you each, but your actions make a sequence on the deck, so here's its general chain of actions, below I'll add personal notes if any.

As Tyriel moves towards the ship's interior, Svern introduces himself to the couple. "_*Svern Fuldor at your service*_." the two nod their heads with a smile. "Good to meet you Svern." He goes down to the the interior as well as they turn to curious Earth, who asks almost immediately why would the completely-secular Dremorians would send a theologist on-board to Borimar. The woman maintains her somewhat-fake smile, gently bites her lower lip and stares at Earth's legs. It seemed as if it was obvious this question will be asked. "The Dremorians are, indeed, religion haters, But there is still a school of theology. It helps us understand our neighbors and the way the think. People usually give an unsatisfied look when I tell them about my training. But the Dremorians send me as neutral, religion-understanding factor, in a mission to disprove religion and find some evidence that contradicts it. I, personally, think that the emperor's obsession with religion is stupid, but that's just me." when she says that last sentece, the Dremorian crew turns his eyes to her with suspicion, and turns back to his position.

Earth and Svern then sit down in their new rooms, while Tyriel moves up to the main deck to breath some air and catch some sea view. 

*Tyriel - *Upstairs, Tyriel sees the human couple, in an entirely different position. They both lean side-by-side at the ship's barrier, wearing grim faces and without talking. The man hugs the woman's back with one hand, and she seems like she hardly cares.

*Svern and Earth -* Verus comes up to your rooms, which are next to each other, and asks you to come with him. "Notice that up to this point, I only checked your brains. I'd like to see some of your muscle too. Will you to come with me?"


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

After looking for a bit Svern did find a room for himself, it was not very small but it was not big either. He decided that he would take a nap and so he laid down on the old bed. Closing his eyes he was about to fall asleep already but then Verus entered the room and said, "*Notice that up to this point, I only checked your brains. I'd like to see some of your muscle too. Will you to come with me?"*, Svern let out a sigh, he was already on the brink of sleep but then Verus just had to come in. Standing up he said, "_*I'm not really the muscular type as you have noticed... But if you insist Ill come along.*_" It was undoubted that Verus will insist on that so Svern got up and followed him.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

_Tyriel would be looking at the man and the woman before shifting his attention back out to the sea. After a few minutes staring out into it he turns to look back at everyone on the ship to see what they are doing and how busy it is. Tyriel would then slowly make his way to the center of the desk where its the least busy and draws his sword from his back. Tyriel would then start to practice his fighting stances and moves keeping his legs in a slightly wide stance to balance himself on the slowly rocking ship._


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

Tying off the last tie cord of his hammock, Earth doesn't turn around when Verus, comes in asking for his help. "On my way." earth says simply. storing his pack he turns to follow Verus.


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

*Tyriel -*Tyriel Comes to notice that one of the unknown guards is busy with the wheel, while the other two handle the sails of the small craft. The couple doesn't change its location and refrains from talking, still. Tyriel succeeds in finding a good place to practice, as Verus, accompanied by the rest of the party, opens the door and declares: "Hey, you! Tyriel, I believe you are? I see you're training anyway, so you're welcome to join us any time downstairs." before Tyriel gets a chance to respond, Verus closes the door and leaves.

*Svern & Earth - *Verus leads the two back to the main deck, where he quickly invites Tyriel to join them. Afterward, he leads them once again down below, into a room full of hay. "Consider this your training room", he says with a serious tone. "I'll be brief. You're here to protect this expedition from harm, and now - you will show me how." he moves over some of the hay on the ground to reveal two rocks, as big as a palm. He throws each of you one rock. "The conditions are simple - knock the opponent's rock off of his hand to the ground to win. Show me how you face each other, and please - don't cause any wounds to severe. I have received medical trainings in case of need, but don't make me use them. Fight!"


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

_Tyriel would ignore Verus and remains on the deck as he prefers to have alot of room when practicing. Every so often he would shift his gave about the ship when in mid swing or swipe to see who is on the deck at that time. He would also look at the couple every so often thinking that there is something not quite right with them. After About thirty minutes worth of practicing he would sheath his blade and goes below deck to observe the training of the other two._


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

Not waiting even a second, Earth lunges at Svern's small frame. Using his Body mass against Svern, plus staying low to keep his center of gravity, Earth knocks Svern prone.... not waiting for his recovery Earth immediately lunges after Svern's rock with his free hand.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

OOC: Godsmacked please refrain from godmodding my character and the actions which will happen... Leave it to the GM.

IC:
_*"Consider this your training room. I'll be brief. You're here to protect this expedition from harm, and now - you will show me how."*_, said Verus. He then threw a rock to each of them. One to earth and the other to Svern. _*"The conditions are simple - knock the opponent's rock off of his hand to the ground to win. Show me how you face each other, and please - don't cause any wounds to severe. I have received medical trainings in case of need, but don't make me use them. Fight!"*_. Svern sighed, he was no warrior, and even thought he knew how to fight he was not good at it, most certainly he did not have the brute strength of most of the warriors. Barely positioning himself properly Svern was attacked by the lunging Earth. Earth used his body weight to make Svern prone, he then lashed out with his other hand and tried to grab Svern stone. Seeing that he had no choice Svern decided to use a rather unconventional tactic. _*"You want it that badly? Then here take it!"*_, Svern said extending the arm with the stone, trying to strike with the power of the stone directly against Earth's lunging skull.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

OOC: Wasn't trying to god mode, as you see i caused no damage, and didn't take your rock, just making some action.


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

I rolled dice for both Earth and Svern, giving bonuses and penalties when necessary, and here are the results of the action:

Earth tries to knock Svern on the ground and succeeds. However, Earth fails to use his momentum to grab the stone and Svern hits him on the head. However, Svern, having failed to attack from a proper angle and lacking technique, only inflicts a minor wound to to Earth's head, that is not as damaged as he is shocked. Verus moves his body, as if to help Earth, but he quickly see it's a flesh wound only and stands down.
Both warriors still hold on to their stones.

Tyriel then enters the room.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Svern's strike did not work as he expected but still it left Earth a little shocked and confused. He decided to use Earth's mild shock to his advantage. Curling his hand into a fist he sent it towards the Laryngeal prominence. Svern did not hit with full force as he could have killed Earth if it would hit that strongly. Hoping that this move will succeed Svern already was ready to send his knee straight into Earth's skull, apparently completely forgetting about the stones...


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

_After entering the room Tyriel would move and goes to sit on his own as he watches the other two spar. He would be watching their movements for where they are going wrong. Every so often he would flick his gaze over to Verus to see what the human was going to do before shifting it back to look at the battle. After another five minutes Tyriel stands up and leaves the room heading to his room to check that his bag is still there._


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

Tirering of this game, Earth kicks at Svern's knee from the inside outward. Then swings his arm under Svern's in an attempt to isolate his arm.


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

*Tyriel - *Tyriel was always a little paranoid and often worried too much about things, but this time - his exaggerated fear and mistrust served him well. He arrives at his room, only to find one young-looking Dremorian guard going over his bag. When noticing Tyriel, which comes up from behind, he quickly turns to him, frightened and embarrassed. "Oh, ummm... hello, sir. I'm so, so sorry.... It's not what it looks like..."

*Earth and Svern - *After a dice roll, here are the results:

Earth's attempt to strike is thwarted as punches his laryngeal prominence. However, Svern's strengh fails him once more as the weak, inaccurate punch throws earth's upper body a little back and causes an unnoticeable wound. However, Earth's pain is great and he drops the stone.
Only then, does Verus move to check Earth. His neck seems to be in order. He turns to Svern: "Although it is none of my buisness how you choose to protect this expedition from the forces of the wilderness, I certainly forbid using these vicious, dirty tricks against our own party members!" He then gets up. "You may use this training room anytime... just don't waste all of your energy". He leaves the room, "I'm going to see how is the rest of the crew doing".


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

_Tyriel would clench his fists as he finds a young guard in his room and slams the door behind him. Moving his hand to his swords hilt on his back he would grip it and draws it slightly while striding towards the Guard his eyes have a murderous intend about them as he finishes drawing his sword and points the tip at the young guard._ "If i ever find you in here again looking through my things i will remove your head and send it to your family as a gift. Now if you wish to live i suggest that you tell all your friends that if they enter this room i WILL kill them. Now get out." Tyriel flicks his blade so it just misses the guard.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Surprisingly Svern's dirty tactic worked as earth backed away quickly coughing strongly. Once Verus saw that he quickly rushed and checked Earth's throat which was not seriously harmed except from a minor wound. Verus then turned to Svern narrowing his eyes and chastising him on his actions. "Although it is none of my buisness how you choose to protect this expedition from the forces of the wilderness, I certainly forbid using these vicious, dirty tricks against our own party members!", Svern was slightly annoyed by Verus's words but he waited for him to finish. "You may use this training room anytime... just don't waste all of your energy". Then suddenly Svern grabbed him by the shoulder, "What did you think will happen when you will pit me against a veteran warrior ha? That I will go toe to toe with him fight honorably, I dont fight! I heal people!" and with that he used hes magic to heal Earth's wounds and walked out of the room. Heading to the deck of the ship watching the unending see stretching far and wide before him.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

Turning to Verus in reply, " No, there are no dirty tricks in combat. You must expect the un expected, i do not train with kid gloves. It is live or die out there and we must prepare for it." turning to svern "Good fight Svern." and earth reaches out for a hand shake. After receiving a minor heal earth returns to his bunk.


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

*Earth and Svern -* After Earth justifies Svern's "special" fighting methods, Verus helps him up and moves towards the door. Svern grabs his shoulder and explains he is a healer, not a warrior. "well then, you should have told me. still, a healer is always helpful, and you showed me that you can fight too, if necessary".
He invites you two to a little walk around the lower deck, as suddenly, arriving 
at Tyriel's room, you see the following sight...

*Tyriel -* "Of course, of course! Not me nor anyone will... will... you know what... again..." Tyriel, still pointing his sword at the guard, which is on his knees, notices that behind him, Verus and the other two party members are looking at the two. the man says quietly to Tyriel: "Please, don't tell..." Verus asks with a suspicious gaze: "Don't tell what? what is this?"


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

_Tyriel would continue to stare at the guard as he narrows his gaze as he continues to glare. After a few seconds he sheaths his sword and turns to face Verus._ "This human here decided that it would be a good idea to come into my room and search through my things. I caught him in the act." _Tyriel then turns to look at the young guard before looking back at Verus._ "He has been warned not to do it again, or any of his friends or i will kill them. So he will be fine if he leaves my sight immediately."


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Svern saw earth talking to Verus, justifying Svern's actions. He did not think that Earth will help him, moreover he thought the Earth will try to kill him for that. Once Verus approached him and Svern explained to him that he is not a warrior Verus said, "well then, you should have told me. still, a healer is always helpful, and you showed me that you can fight too, if necessary". Nodding to him Svern says, "Good, thank you for understanding". Once they finished talking Verus suggested that Svern and Earth will accompany him to the lower decks. Thus Svern changed his plans for the ship main deck and started walking with Verus and Earth. While walking he asked Earth, "Are you ok? I did not mean to hurt you but I had no choice... Hows my healing kicking in?" They continued to chat for abit but suddenly stopped when they passed Tyriel's room and saw him threatening one of the guards. The scared guard murmured, "Of course, of course! Not me nor anyone will... will... you know what... again...", it was a strange sight, why would Tyriel threaten a guard, the guard must have done something to anger Tyriel... The guard whispered to Tyriel, "Please, don't tell..." but due to the silence it could be heard easily. Narrowing his eyes Verus looked at the guard and asks, "Don't tell what? what is this?". Thinking for a moment Tyriel lowers his sword and sheaths it back. He then turned to Verus and said, "This human here decided that it would be a good idea to come into my room and search through my things. I caught him in the act.", he then turned to the young guard and said, "He has been warned not to do it again, or any of his friends or i will kill them. So he will be fine if he leaves my sight immediately." This was astounding at first because Svern realized that the other guards could have picked all his stuff by now, and what if Verus planned all of this to spy on them... At any rate Svern waited to see what Verus will do in this situation.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

Without saying a word, earth brushes past the others to get to his bunk and check on his things.


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

Earth rushes to his room, while Tyriel and Svern stay in the scene.

*Earth - *Earth finds noone is in his room. His objects are just where he left them. Taking a quick glance into Svern's close-by room reveals that the same goes for there.

*Svern and Tyriel - *Svern and Tyriel watch as angry Verus grabbs the terrorized young man by the neck and pulls him to the side, out of the two's hearing range. He whispers to him words that seem like threats and silent shouts. He then throws the man back and turns to you. "I promise, that won't happen again. Moreover, when we get back home, I'll report this little rat. What is your name, again?" The boy answers, "Re... Remus, sir." Verus then walks up the stairs to the higher deck. The boy remains where he is, his head pointed down to the ground, and he remains still, wearing an embarrassed expression.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Verus grabbed the young soldier by the neck and pulls him to the side, the young man looks terrorized by Verus's action. Verus then whispered to the boy, threatening him and silently shouting at him. They both returned after several second and Verus throws the boy back to where he was and then turnes around to Tyriel. _"I promise, that won't happen again. Moreover, when we get back home, I'll report this little rat. What is your name, again?"_. The terrorized boy answers silently with his voice shaking, _"Re...Remus,sir."_. After he finished scaring the boy Verus walks back to the stairs and goes to the upper deck of the ship leaving the boy, Tyriel, and Svern alone. The young man looks ashamed and embarrassed, he looks at the ground not daring to look any of them in the eye. Svern slowly approached the boy, he felt sorry for him and there must be a reason for him to steal. Once he was withing arms reach Svern grabbed the boy by the shoulder and looked him in the eyes. _"Have no fear boy, I guess you have a reason to search through this man(not as in race) stuff. Please explain to me what is going on here."_ After hearing what the boy has to say Svern said, _"I believe you own this man an apology..._


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

_Tyriel turns around the face the remaining two in his room which he has all to himself and walks over to them. Tapping them both on the shoulders he motions to the door._ "I am asking you two to leave this room, I have some things to un-pact so please get out of my way, you will only annoy me and get in the way." _Tyriel waits to see what the two do before giving them a slightly push towards the door wanting to the two to get out so he can sort out his belongings._


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

Earth settles in for the Journey. Waits for anything interesting to happen. Other wise he trains a few hours each day, and helps out the deckhands tend to the boat.


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

*Earth *- Nothing much is planned to happen for this journy. Earth may sit down and relax.

*Svern, Tyriel - *The boy speaks with a scared, weak voice: "My mother... she's sick and my father's gone... I joined the Dremorian guards to help out a little with the money, and.. well... the pay isn't really enough... I'm so, so sorry", He says as he grabs Svern's hand. "Please, I beg you, calm down Verus. Don't let him report me... I'll lose my job!"


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

_Tyriel pushes both the human and the other dark elf out of his room, clearing wanting to be left alone. Once they are out he closes the door and locks it. Tyriel then walks over to his belongings and starts to unpack, leaving the black and purple cloth bag alone seeing as he doesnt need to open it yet or use what is inside it. After finishing un-packing Tyriel unlocks his door and walks off to go find some food._


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

_*"My mother... she's sick and my father's gone... I joined the Dremorian guards to help out a little with the money, and.. well... the pay isn't really enough... I'm so, so sorry"*_, said the boy answering Svern's question. Svern looked at the young guard, it didnt look like he was lying or on the other hand he was a very good liar. He decided to believe the boy, but before he had a chance to speak the guard grabbed his hand and said,* "Please, I beg you, calm down Verus. Don't let him report me... I'll lose my job!"* Svern continued watching the boy, trying to see if he was lying but suddenly Tyriel moved towards them and pushed them both out of the room. Svern did not expect such rudeness but he could not blame Tyriel either, its not nice to be robbed after all. After about two minutes Tyriel opened the door and walked out, before he was able to walk away Svern grabbed him by the shoulder and whispered._* "By the the gods don't help Verus report the boy... He had no choice, his mother is sick and his father is long gone, he had to steal, he hoped he would find some money. Wouldn't you do the same to save your family Tyriel?"*_ After he finished speaking with Tyriel, Svern proceeded to the upper deck in search of Verus.


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

Sorry for not posting lately, now that Komanko took over the other RP for me, I'll have more time for this.

A Dremorian guard tells you to head for a certain room, in which Tyriel finds old bags full of raw potatoes and bread. In the corner of the room there is pot, it's probably there to cook the potatoes. The room seems rather neglected, spider webs cover some of the ceiling and everything is dusty.

Verus sighs, and yet keeps his serious face on. "Although that IS unfortunate, disciple is disciple. Now go, clean the deck... or something." The boy rushes up to the higher deck. Verus turns to you. "you DO realize I'll have to report him? We can't let dishonest people rob around in this army."


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

_Tyriel looks around the rather dis-used supply room and thinks that the bread is most likely solid and moldy, and the potatoes are most likely rotten. Turning around Tyriel heads up back onto the decks and looks down into the sea trying to see if he can see any fish. After waiting awhile to see some Tyriel then starts to wonder around the ship looking for a dis-used spear and some un-used rope, hoping to make a harpoon and catch some fresh fish to cook instead of eating the bread and potatoes._


----------

